# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Độc đáo hội Phết Hiền quan (Tam Nông - Phú Thọ) - Hoi Phet Hien Quan

## hangnt

*Hội Phết Hiền Quan tại xã Hiền Quan (Tam Nông - Phú Thọ) vừa vui tưng bừng vừa đầy tính đua tranh quyết liệt và có đôi chút...nguy hiểm với trò chơi cướp phết.*

Theo truyền thuyết, nửa đầu thế kỷ I trước Công Nguyên, Thiều Hoa là người con gái xinh đẹp ở động Lăng Xương bên bờ sông Đà. Nhà nghèo, cha mẹ mất sớm, Thiều Hoa phải đi ở chăn trâu cho một gia đình giàu có ở làng Song Quan bên sông Thao. Vốn có tính hiếu động, lại ưa thích những trò chơi đòi hỏi sức lực và nhanh nhẹn như: kéo co, đánh đáo và nhất là đánh phết với các bạn chăn trâu. Thiều Hoa còn cùng các bạn đánh gậy và bắn nỏ.

Khi Hai Bà Trưng dựng cờ khởi nghĩa ở Mê Linh, Thiều Hoa phấn khởi mộ binh ứng nghĩa được 500 người, phiên chế rồi đem đội ngũ về Hát Môn đứng dưới cờ của Hai Bà Trưng, được Trưng Trắc phong làm “Đông cung tướng quân” lĩnh ấn tiên phong về Luy Lâu đánh Tô Định.

Bình xong giặc, vua Trưng phong thưởng các tướng, Thiều Hoa không nhận quân chức ở triều, xin được về bản xã. Trưng Vương ban cho xã Song Quan (Hiền Quan ngày nay) làm thực ấp. Nàng về xã sửa sang cảnh chùa, tu hành ở đó. Vàng bạc, lụa gấm Trưng Vương ban cho, nàng đều ban phát cho dân làng và thuộc hạ. Một năm sau Thiều Hoa mất, nhân dân lập miếu thờ và Trưng Vương ban cho sắc phong là “Phụ quốc công chúa”. Ngày 12-13 tháng giêng, nhân dân trong vùng tổ chức Hội Phết để tưởng nhớ công đức của bà.

Như mọi năm, Hội Phết Hiền quan được chia thành 2 phần, phần Lễ với các hoạt động nhằm ghi nhớ công đức của tổ tiên. Phần Hội, ngoài cái cuộc thi dân gian như nấu cơm , làm bánh dầy, tung phết lên giỏ, phần cướp phết là phần vui nhất và cũng quyết liệt nhất. Năm nay, bãi phết được tổ chức ở bãi cát lớn trên dòng sông Thao, bởi vậy, bãi phết chứa được đông người hơn và mép nước sông Thao cũng làm cho cuộc thi cướp Phết thêm gay cẫn và sinh động.

*Một số hình ảnh của hội Phết Hiền Quan năm ngoái:*



Đoàn rước



Mài tre ra lửa



Thi nấu cơm



Thi giã Bánh giày



Múa để cầu mùa màng bội thu



6 quả phết được chuẩn bị



Quăng phết trong sân đình



Tranh phết dưới nước



Quyết liệt





Giành được phết



Khán giả thưởng thức hội cướp phết





Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch lễ hội liên quan tại *tour du lịch lễ hội* - *tour du lịch đền chùa* - *tour du lich le hoi* - *tour du lich den chua*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lịch lễ hội* - *du lịch đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi* - *du lich den chua*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Lần đầu biết tới lễ hội này
Nước mình lắm lễ hội thật

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Wow nhiều trò chơi thi đấu sôi nổi thật

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đọc mới biết thêm 1 người con gái giỏi giang  :love struck:

----------

